# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  read this if you use your cellphone a lot.

## tommmy

Hello,

if you find it difficult to remember doing RC, then try this:

search on google to a picture that says: LD or RC something like that,
and set it as background for your cellphone. so every time you see your background you do an RC, 
is that simple..
i hope that i will help some people :smiley: .

----------


## Choi

I don't usually reality check, because well I don't know, I used to be lazy I guess. 

But i just started journaling my dreams again, because I saw in my old entries that it helped me get more aware of my dreams. And I remembered many dreams last night. 
Today I used this tip and I did about 20 reality checks through out the day. 

I will see tonight if it helped  :smiley:  I used this picture: Am I Dreaming Lucid Dream Reminder Wallpaper - Other Wallpaper 885354 - Desktop Nexus Abstract 
with the clothing/body reality check (Look at your body and your clothes), I have heard that checking the pulse also would work so I might add that tomorrow.

Thanks for the tip  ::D:  I will tell you how it goes.

----------


## Sidetracking

Just a heads up, if you get too used to reality checking (like as if it was your background) you might skip over it in your dream.  Just a friendly warning  ::D:

----------


## Euler

I've come across an app for android that is a reality check reminder. You can set it to randomly remind you during a set time period and for a set frequency during that time frame. It works well enough for me, some days I simply forget to work in some reality checks. It even has tips that I haven't seen or have helped me to increase my awareness when doing checks.

----------


## Choi

> Just a heads up, if you get too used to reality checking (like as if it was your background) you might skip over it in your dream.  Just a friendly warning



That's true  :smiley:  But it depends on how you perform the reality check, everytime I see the background I imagine that I am really dreaming. And I look down on my clothes just to see if it looks weird then I check my pulse as my reality check.

----------


## EmeraldBlyze

Picture of the totem from inception reminds me to check. But yeah u can skip over it so I check the clock above the wallpaper then my surroundings

----------


## Molder

Hah, reminds me of a picture I once had on my phone that said "Are you dreaming?" in a hazy white font. It was supposed to help me out, but I eventually got used to/bored of it. I did regularly use the "NOKIA" logo on my phone as a RC, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Slashcat

I write AWAKE? on the palm of my hand as a similar method. I don't look at the palm of my hand that often so it doesn't overload and become pointless

----------

